# Bass Bass Bass Bass Bass and Bass by Ch. Gentet



## qwerty (Dec 17, 2010)

Just found a great contemporary/jazz piece for 6 double basses by Christian Gentet. It's called Bass Bass Bass Bass Bass and Bass  What you thinks about this kind of style?


----------

